
Iris – Software for eye protection, health and productivity - danielng01
Hi guys,
For over a year I&#x27;m making one software for eye protection called Iris. Maybe some of you will find it helpfull.
This is the link to the website:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;iristech.co<p>It has blue light reduction, brightness without PWM flickering and some other things :)
======
wingerlang
Web demo doesn't seem to work (latest chrome).

And this sentence doesn't seem to be totally correct: Get activation code for
1 more month Iris usage for $10.

Maybe it should be: Get activation code for 1 more month OF Iris usage for
$10.

But what is strange is that it says "1 MORE month". IMO.

And the bolding of every other word on this page is ugly and annoying
[https://iristech.co/licensing/](https://iristech.co/licensing/)

------
drakonka
Looks interesting, going to try it out on Fedora. One suggestion - the
download page seems to be a feed of posts. Would be good to at least just show
the newest version available for each OS at the very top.

